# Help with micro mix dosing



## Maxplantinstitute (28 Feb 2019)

I could use some help to figure out how much to dose of this micromix.
I bought it from a site that sells diy aquarium ferts, and they list the ingredients, their % and a recommendation for dosing. But since the levels they recommend for other nutrients are not anywhere near what I dose (Kno3,kh2po4 etc) i do not thrust the dosing they suggest for this micromix. And for sake of business the would not reveal the origin of the mix they sell. 
This is the ingredients as listed:
Weightpercent
(B) 1.1
(Fe) 6
(Cu) 0.25
(Mn) 2.4
(Mo) 0.25
(Zn) 1.3

Iron is chelated as fe-dtpa
The rest is edta

Does this information make it possible to tell what brand mix it is or find out how much weight I need to add to my solution and how much solution to add for my target? 
 I believe the Rotala calculator has several micromixes as alternatives to use as a Base for calculation.  It would be great if this mix fits one of them.


----------



## ian_m (28 Feb 2019)

The majority of UK sourced micro's come from Solufeed.
https://uk.solufeed.com/home

Some companies mix various Solufeed powders to make their own micro's as well as adding extra pH reducers and preservatives, so the %'s you give doesn't really help.


----------



## Maxplantinstitute (28 Feb 2019)

This is probably a product they buy big quantities of, repack and sell as just "micromix" 
The recommended dose on the site is as follows:
7gr micromix in 500ml of water. Dose 10ml of this for every 100 liter of aquarium water once a week.

I will have a look at what the rotala calculator says about these values using the different types of micros.


----------



## Zeus. (28 Feb 2019)

Quite a few folk use APFUK for their *Chelated Trace Elements
*
They do quote theirs by Volume too

Quote
*Chelated Trace Elements*

A blend of micronutrients, APFUK’s Chelated Trace Elements is specifically designed for the needs of plants. Similar to CSM+B trace mix. Plants take up a number of different elements as food. Some are taken up in much larger quantities than others. Those that are taken up in the largest quantities are called macronutrients. These are nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P) and potassium (K). Finally, there are the trace elements (also called micronutrients). These are required in small quantities by the plant, but they are still essential for plant health and production. The trace elements are Copper (Cu), Iron (Fe), Manganese (Mn), Molybdenum (Mo) and Zinc (Zn) and without them, plants will exhibit a variety of deficiency symptoms.

*Appearance:*  Whiteish coloured Powder

*Storage:* Store in a cool, dark place

*Analysis:* Supplied by Solufed 

Fe 8.2% (EDTA Chelated)

Mn 1.82% (EDTA Chelated)

Zn 1.16% (EDTA Chelated)

B 1.05%

Cu 0.23% (EDTA Chelated)

Mo 0.15%

*Stock Solution:*

1tsp (approx 6g) of APF Trace Elements

500 ml of water

Leave to dissolve overnight.

*Dosing:*

10ml per 50ltr. of aquarium water 3 x per week.

*Unquote.
*
I was planning working out what their ppm was for each, but have yet to get round to it


----------



## Maxplantinstitute (28 Feb 2019)

Using the rotala calculator and comparing ratios in the results, I have found four trace sources that have similar composition (if one can assume the weight % matches the gain in ppm in the calculations)
I wonder if I can use any of these for basis when gauging how much of this micromix I am supposed to use.
Tnc
Rexolin apn
Co2art trace
Aquariumplantfood trace


----------



## Zeus. (1 Mar 2019)

Zeus. said:


> I was planning working out what their ppm was for each



so I will use APFUK values to get the ppm yield

PPM = parts per million. PPM is a term used in chemistry to denote a very, very *low *concentration of a solution. One gram in 1000 ml is 1000 ppm



Zeus. said:


> *Analysis:* Supplied by Solufed
> 
> Fe 8.2% (EDTA Chelated)



So if we add two teaspoons (12grams) of Chelated Trace Elements that should yield

12/100 x 8.2 = 0.984 Grams so stock solution has 984ppm Fe (EDTA Chelated)

So if I add 100ml of stock solution I will be adding 0.0984 Grams of Fe (EDTA Chelated) to 500l tank
Maths

0.0984 Grams / 500liters =0.0001968Grams per litre = 0.2ppm Fe per dose so if dosing x3 week 0.6ppm Fe

so if my maths is correct APFUK micro mix yields





which happens to match the values for TNC trace on Rotala Buttery calculator very close - so using TNC on the calculater and using *Chelated Trace Elements *from APFUK Should put your tank in the right ball park for micronutrients IMO (just add a little trace  per litre of water)





Please correct me if I am wrong @dw1305 



Maxplantinstitute said:


> Weightpercent
> (B) 1.1
> (Fe) 6
> (Cu) 0.25
> ...



so should yield if you add 12g per litre stock solution (and dose my tank the same for example)


----------



## dw1305 (1 Mar 2019)

Hi all, 





Zeus. said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong @dw1305


I think you are right.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Maxplantinstitute (1 Mar 2019)

Great. Looks like I can pretty much adopt apfuk's recipe for this. Biggest difference is Mo which is 1.6 times the amount in the one linked to above. To be on the safe side I can reduce it some. Maybe 30% and see how it works out. 
I am currently using csm+b and it is working out great so far, but now I have 5-10 years worth of micros for ~7£ of this other mix  in reserve.
Thanks alot for giving it a look. When dealing with these unfamiliar compounds I find the expertise and help here on ukaps is priceless.


----------

